# New holland first cut contest



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't wanna brag but......!

We had a picture that won. It's the one with the 848 baler!!

http://newhollandmediakit.com/news/new-holland-agriculture-announces-winners-of-1st-cut-photo-competition#item5601a308f34a8a61540045c3

Or...
https://www.facebook.com/newhollandna/photos/a.441990730167.238591.49878515167/10152405206715168/?type=3&source=11


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good for you. Dont know the guy from Ponoka but like the fact too that someone not far from me also won. In fact my wife works in Ponoka.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats Bluefarmer! That's really cool. 
I know one of the other winners, Les Hershey from Kirkwood, PA a little bit. I also buy equipment from same dealer as him, Ag Industrial in Rising Sun, MD.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats bluefarmer! Good luck!

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats.....


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats bluefarmer always nice to be recognized


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Finally got the baler. I am so blessed to still have my grandpa. 87 yrs old
It will be the first New Holland belt baler I have ever operated. I have been reading the monitor book, sure does look more complicated than a JD 466 monitor


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A big upgrade from the old chain baler behind it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> Finally got the baler. I am so blessed to still have my grandpa. 87 yrs old
> It will be the first New Holland belt baler I have ever operated. I have been reading the monitor book, sure does look more complicated than a JD 466 monitor
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely will be my next baler. I seen the one pickup that the augers were built into the feed/slice rotor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really fine pic bluefarmer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations. What's grandpa think about all the publicity?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

shortrow said:


> Congratulations. What's grandpa think about all the publicity?


He's tickled pink, he told me that it was really my wife's baler cause she took the picture! I told him yeah but he was the model!!!! As the picture shows, he made sure he had room in front of the old baler! He even told me to just hook the computer up in my tractor and he would use it to bale, I couldn't believe it cause he's against a cab tractor. 200 bales a yr is about all he bales. 
The monitor looks to be a lot more complicated than the one on my JD 466, kinda worries me, I have never baled with a Nh belt baler!


----------

